# How to send Mileage Log to IRS?



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Or rather, do we have to? 

I think I know the answer, but want to double check. I have a very well kept and detailed mileage log for every shift that I worked. I'm using Turbo Tax Deluxe to prepare my taxes, it's a little bit confusing at first, but with help and search functions, and these forums, it gets the job done. 

My question is... Do I have to include the mileage log when I e-file? So far I can't tell if the program (using desktop version) will ask me upload any forms or files, I can't complete the form yet, they said some forms are still not ready from IRS and of course we're still waiting on 1099-Ks. 

At this time it's my best guess that the mileage log doesn't have to be sent to IRS unless they ask for it, is that it? Or will there be an option to add it to the file before e-filing?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You don't. There trusting you under penalties of perjury that it is true and correct. 

Unless you have the miss fortune of an audit. Then bring it, or rather only bring what is asked for on the notice. Nothing more.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Good deal. Thanks


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

The questions in TT include one asking if you have a log/record of your mileage IIRC, and also one about commuting miles. They also ask about other vehicles for personal use, but that probably is meant for situations where a vehicle is used for business only, like a plumber's truck.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> They also ask about other vehicles for personal use, but that probably is meant for situations where a vehicle is used for business only, like a plumber's truck.


Or for instance a cab driver using his company cab for personal business.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Or for instance a cab driver using his company cab for personal business.


If that is allowed, and the driver is an employee, the commute and personal miles are supposed to be considered imputed income. IDK if it's the same for IC cab situations.


----------

